# help with craft robo cc200



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

hi all, 

im new to this craft robo cc200 and i cant seem to find out how to load DXF files from illustrator to robo master.

after saving my work in illustrator (.ai) i save it as filename.dxf as stated in some links ive read. then when im about to load the DXF file in robo master, im getting the error "No valid file." 

I dont know how to go about this. can somebody please lighten me up about this machine. i know there's a lot to do with this but i can seem to move on with the first stage. 

anyone's help would be appreciated. how about a walk-through please. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Doug,

When you go to save your file from Illy, instead of using the "Save" command, use the "Export" command. From there, there will be a dropdown menu asking what type of file you would like to save to...choose Autocad dxf.

But here's a little advice: skip Robo Master and use Illustrator itself. When you installed your plotter drivers, it should have installed a plugin called "Cutting Master 2" for Illustrator that allows you to cut on your plotter directly from Illy.

I use CorelDRAW to cut, so I'm not sure where the option to cut/plot is in Illy. Look in the Cutting Master 2 help file or the Cutting Plotter Driver's help file to find out where that option is in Illy.

Good luck!


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks for the quick response chani! appreciate it 

yes, i've used the export command, but to no avail. the process of having the dxf file is easy but opening the dxf file in robo master isnt working.

yep, i might just use illustrator when cutting or plotting since im not getting any from robo master, or im just really new to this that ive not yet cracked the code. in the first place, im doing all graphics in illustrator. i've also installed the plug in but not yet tried cutting using illustrator.

one more concern though what if ill be using the "print then cut" method. 
will i use illustrator to print out my design on the medium then load the medium in craftrobo and command illustrator to cut it? is that correct? is that how you do it in corel? 

thanks again


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, that's how we do it in CorelDRAW. There are two options with the Cutting Master 2 software. One is the standard Cut/Plot, and the other is Registration Marks.

When you want to contour cut a design that you're going to print, first, before you print, in Illy, choose the Registration Marks option, which will lay out your registration marks on your design. Then after you print that, you would load your print into your machine, and again from Illy, choose the Cut/Plot option. You would then choose the option of using registration marks. When you sent it to your cutter it will tell you to align your blade with the first reg mark, and then it will automatically sense all of them, and then it will cut. 

Sounds complicated, but it's actually pretty easy.  I did it, and I'd never used a plotter in my life before I did. 

Keep the orientation of your design in mind, tho! It won't let you rotate your cuts 180 degrees when contour cutting, so you need to make sure you load your design in the correct way.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks for this. ill give it a try. 

one more concern though, how will i command illustrator to draw outlines that will be cut by robo? from the lines i draw, will they be automatically determined as cut lines? hope you got what i mean. 

thanks robo master chani, 

your apprentice


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL 

To open Cutting Master 2 from Illy, here's the instructions they give:



> To access the Cutting Master 2 Cut/Plot dialog:
> • If you are using Adobe Illustrator, from the *File *menu, select *Cutting Master 2 *then *Cut/Plot*.


Any line that you draw in Illustrator will be cut, but any effects, like drop shadows, etc, will not.

Before you go to cut, make sure, especially in Illustrator, that all of your shapes are closed. Cutting an open shape will do you no good whatsoever. You won't be able to weed it (remove vinyl that's not part of your design).

Also, it won't cut the thickness of your stroke, just the actual shape that your stroke follows. To get it to cut strokes, expand all of your strokes. I'm pretty sure Illy deletes the original shape when you do this, but if it doesn't, delete the CENTER shape (the original shape). Like I said, I'm pretty sure Illy does that automatically. CorelDRAW doesn't and you need to manually delete it unless you have a special macro.

In Cutting Master it gives you a couple options...you can cut only the selected shape in your file (anything that's actually selected in Illy), or by your fill color or layer. This helps you cut just the particular color vinyl in your file. 

I'm off to bed, but if there's ANYTHING else you need, just post away and I'll try to answer it for you. 

Good luck!  It gets VERY easy. You just need to pay attention to the settings in Cutting Master 2.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks a lot! 

I will take note of these items and hope to achieve the best that I'd like to have. 



> Any line that you draw in Illustrator will be cut...


in this case, what if i have drawn a smiley ( circular head, solid circles for eyes, arch for mouth) and would like to cut just the outline about a couple of millimeters around the head. 

based on your statement, the cutter might cut all solid lines/shapes, which i don't like to happen.

*** please see attachment, for example i would like to print the smiley on the medium, then cut the red circle (outline) only. what approach in illustrator will be done? 
(bear with the non-graphic drawing, i just did that with MSPaint as an example.  )

appreciate your patience on me. im sure this is so easy for you  
ill check on this topic again from time to time to check out more of your great help.

soon, ill be able to relate when you say that things in craft robo is EASY!  

thanks


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Doug,

Yes, it will cut that curve for your smilie's mouth, but the way you have it right now won't do any good...the reason is that it will cut the curve, but when you remove excess vinyl, it you'll take everything but the eyes and the circles for the head. the mouth will be completely removed.

What you want to do in this case is give the mouth some thickness. You can do this by giving the mouth a thicker stroke, then expanding that stroke so it's like a double curve (but with little connectors at the ends to make it solid, like a curved rectangle).

If you look at my attachments, you'll see two different smilies. The first one, with single lines (curves), will not work. When you remove your excess vinyl (weeding), you'll remove they vinyl AROUND the face, so you'll end up with a solid face, and a single cut for your mouth. You won't even be able to see the mouth because the cuts are so thin. You'll barely be able to see them, actually.

On the second one, you have a double cut around the face, so when you weed it, you'll have an outline around the face, and no vinyl for the actual face. BUT...since the mouth is solid (two curves with connectors, or a curved rectangle), you'll have a solid mouth when you weed. 

Just to explain a little more, look at the third graphic. If you weed that, you won't have anything. The reason is that the shape is not closed. When you remove the vinyl on the outside of the shape at the bottom, when you get to the top, the outside vinyl is attached to the inside vinyl, so it will take the inside vinyl, too.

But if you weed the fourth shape, you will end up with a solid shape, because the shape is closed (again, a curved rectanlge...sort of).

I hope this makes sense!


----------



## RQ (Nov 15, 2007)

How do you cut jpegs or from photoshop?


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks chani! 

that's an additional info. though my original question was not answered, this gives me more knowledge in perfecting this machine. perhaps, my question was a little bit confusing. 

take for example my attachment. let's say Ronald is the Jpeg image i have as a jpeg or an AI file (vector), how will i able to print it using AI and then cut it using AI again? 

i wanted to cut the outlines only but not the image. because i understand (if im not mistaken) that any line that AI will see will be cut, am i right? 

ill be waiting for another great advice from you. thanks


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

here's the attachment, sorry...


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oops, sorry! 

Let's see if I can get it right this time. 

First, make sure you have an outline around Ronald without any fill or stoke. That will be your cut path.

Now, the easiest way to cut your file as big as possible on your sheet is to make it just slightly smaller than your printer will print. Then draw a rectangle around your image that's JUST BARELY bigger than your image. I mean, BARELY. That's to give you the biggest image possible with your transfer. Of course, if you don't need it that big, then just make it whatever size you want or need. 

Once you have your image and rectangle, select your rectangle, go to File -> Cutting Master 2 -> Registration Marks (I'm guesing there, but that's what it should say if it's like CorelDRAW).

Choose Graphtec Type 2 Automatic registration marks, then click the checkbox that says Convert Rectangle. That will turn the rectangle that you made into registration marks.

If you don't create the rectangle, it will still give you registration marks, but they'll be set out from your image by a little bit, which may bring them bigger than your printer can print.

Once you hit OK it will create the registration marks for you, and you will see them in your AI file. You can now print the file.

To cut your file, go to Illy again, choose File -> Cutting Master 2 -> Cut/Plot. That will bring up Cutting Master 2's plotter controller. On the second tab (the one that looks like colored layers), choose By Color and select No Fill. Then it will show your contour cutting path that you created. Of course, if you have any other paths without fills, that would be a problem, so you may want to put your contour cut alone on a new layer and choose "By Layer".

On the last tab in Cutting Master 2, choose Use Registration Marks.

Look at your preview pane. Make sure only your cutting path and the registration marks are showing (with a rectangle around all of them). Look at the orientation of your cutting path. Load your transfer into your plotter THE SAME DIRECTION; so the bottom of your transfer is in the same direction as your facing your machine as it is in the preview pane.

You can always rotate your cutting file 90 degrees before you cut, but only in one direction, not the other, so keep that in mind when loading your paper. Also pay attention to your mirroring settings (both in printing and cutting).

When you have everything loaded up the way it should be, press Send. It will ask you to place your blade above the first registration mark (Lower Right as your looking at your machine). Then hit Okay. It will detect your registration marks and then cut your contour.

Weed, and you're done! 

If you're using transfers for lights, you want to make sure you mirror your image as usual when printing and plotting, and you will also need to use a carrier sheet. You can buy Graphtec carrier sheets at Specialty Graphics Supply or Magic Mask at Beacon or Stahls. You can't use the Graphtec carrier sheets on a heat press, but you can use Magic Mask on a heat press.

Also, if you want a very complex compound contour cut (multiple paths), use Magic Mask so everything stays exactly where you want it. 

I think that's it. If you have any questions or concerns just let me know.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Something I should also mention is that if you're not using a carrier sheet that's larger than your transfer, you need to provide a little extra space to the right of your design if you're using landscape for your sheet and at the top of you're using portrait.

Open ROBO Master Pro and choose Registration Marks and no carrier sheet to see what I mean.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

very well said. thank you. im already starting to get the hang of this. 

ill gonna perfect doing the cut/plot with and without registration. 
after that, ill proceed with making boxes and greeting / pop-up cards. can you help me with that as well? 

gonna practice more at this moment on cutting vinyl and cutting outlines. 

thanks so much chani!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

No problem! Glad I could help! 

I've noticed a few people getting frustrated with their Craft ROBOs recently. Graphtec plotters can be a pain to set up, but once you do, they're a dream to work with. 

Mark was ready to return ours when we first got it. Then I did some research and came up with the answer we were after I spoke with Graphtec's support (who were very friendly to me).

I can try to help you with cards, tho I've never done them myself. Invest in some carrier sheets, tho! Magic Mask from Stahls (also available from Beacon) is great!


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

hi chani, 

im starting to get familiarized with the cutter. 

my next problem now is on creating images for the cutter. 
i have my jpeg images, and wondering how will i create an AI file out of it so that I can send it to the cutter perfectly ? 

hope you got my question right. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Doug,

In Illustrator, create a shape around your jpg image. Use your pen tool to closely follow the extends of your image. Make sure your new shape doesn't have a stroke or fill, because if it does, it will print that way. 

Once you have your picture outlined, then you'll need to add registration marks. I'm not sure exactly how to do that in Illy, but I'm sure it's in the menu near where the Cut command is. 

When you print, make sure that if you're using landscape orientation that you leave some space to the right of your design on your page or if you're using portrait you leave space at the top of your page. This is to give the cutter the needed space between your blade and rollers. Leave at least 2-3 inches if possible. Or you can use a carrier sheet and make sure you leave extra space on the right or top as I said.

Then you print, load your printed transfer into your plotter (again, if you're using transfers for lights, you need to use your carrier sheet) with the extra space on yous paper or carrier sheet end loaded first.

Press Cut, and if it's like the CE5000-60 or CR Pro, it will ask you to line your blade up with your first reg mark. do that with the controls on your plotter, and then send it to the plotter, making sure the orientation of your cut is the same as your loaded paper. 

It will go through the motions and then cut! 

I'm REALLY tired right now, so if any of that didn't make sense just let me know.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks. that was very helpful. 

however, is there any easier way other than redrawing the jpeg file to have an AI file (vector)?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can use a vector program...do a search for vector magic...if you have a jpg design..but it you have photograph in a jpg image...you cannot vector it and you can only cut the outline IF your cutter has an optic eye...or some other registration system..otherwise you have to draw it


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks guys. it's working for me. 

another question, isn't it craftrobo has its own (blade) setting for every media? 
is the setting really accurate that it won't damage the blade and cutting mat? 

i am lowering the pressure setting when cutting colored stickers. it's because ive seen marks on the cutting mat though the mat has not been thoroughly scratched or scrapped.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I wish I could help you there. The CraftROBO (not Pro) has some sort of special spacers depending on what you're cutting, but the CraftROBO Pro and CE5000-60 just use downforce settings (no spacers).

I wish I had a CraftROBO so I could help people out with these issues.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

i appreciate your effort in supporting me. 

yes, craft robo cc200-20 has 2 caps (spacers) for cutting. each has a purpose, however, if particular with the software's settings if the default is safe to use. 

anyway, there's still the "test cut" feature that i would rely on before doing my production. 

thanks, will come back here from time to time for progress and more questions. =)


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Doug how do you like the craft robo?

R.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

Chani said:


> Once you have your image and rectangle, select your rectangle, go to File -> Cutting Master 2 -> Registration Marks (I'm guesing there, but that's what it should say if it's like CorelDRAW).
> 
> Choose Graphtec Type 2 Automatic registration marks, then click the checkbox that says Convert Rectangle. That will turn the rectangle that you made into registration marks.
> 
> If you don't create the rectangle, it will still give you registration marks, but they'll be set out from your image by a little bit, which may bring them bigger than your printer can print.


Using Corel X3 I've tried creating registration marks as suggested here. I've created a rectangle>converted it to curves>highlighted the rectangle>launched Registration Marks CraftROBO, only to find the 'convert rectangle' option is not active and the registration marks I end up with are way outside the page. I've tried moving my rectangle to another layer and not converting it to a curve with the same results. This is my first day with the CraftROBO, so I figure I must be overlooking something. My object and the rectangle are only about 4X5" centered on an 8X11" page. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Make sure your rectangle that you want to convert to reg marks is larger than your design on all sides. if it intersects your design at all it won't work.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

I have good seperation between rectangle and image. What I found today is if I export the project as a DFX and then import it as a new project, I am able to control the registration marks and convert rectangle to such thru the Corel launch. Somehow I must have missed that this must be done first? If I hadn't found this thread I wouldn't be anywhere near where I am currently on the learning curve. Thank-you

Added: Well I'm dumbfounded, as I said once I did the DFX thing it functioned ok, so I went back and tried this with a jpeg that I created a curve outline for without exporting/importing as a DFX and it still works....so I don't know why it didn't, but it does now.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

plan b said:


> Hey Doug how do you like the craft robo?
> 
> R.


just starting my way to get along with it.
im enjoying so far and getting challenged =)


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

URGENT HELP NEEDED!!!

my clients used to send me ordinary jpeg files to be cut in craftrobo as sticker, and they want to have the image as is, outlined and individual cut on each letters. 

my problem is how to convert a JPEG file into .AI file so that cutting would be a breeze. it's hard for me to redraw the images that they have been sending. 
also, i dont have enough resources for downloadable .eps or .ai files to use. 

so im trying to find out what's the best way to make a jpeg file into .ai file. 
also, how will i able to convert a .cdr to .ai or .eps???

would really look forward to your replies. thank you


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

up! 

help please...


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Unfortunately you're going to need to either create your contours yourself by hand, or do this: use Illustrator's vectorizing function to convert your image into a vector, then weld everything together to create just the outline of your shape (pretty quick and easy, that method.  ).

In CorelDRAW, it's PowerTrace. I think it's LiveTrace in Illustrator.

You can import a .cdr file into Illustrator and save it as an .ai or .eps, or export directly from CorelDRAW into an .ai or .eps file.

Which program are you using again?

I wish I could help more.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks chani, 

i can really depend on you about my issues. 

that's the sad part - redrawing the image.

in corel draw, im able to QuickTrace the jpeg but the quality or output isn't clean and clear enough. My illustrator isn't CS3, that's why it has not Livetrace function. Mine is only CS. That's what im using all the time. 

=(


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Okay, I wasn't sure which software you were using.

I've had pretty good luck with PowerTrace. Play with the settings a little. Make it two-color, and remove the light color (white?) so that you have a one-color design. Ungroup everything then weld it all together. You should end up with an outline of the JPG. Oh...when doing the PowerTrace, DON'T check the option to delete the original picture. 

I have CS, too. I don't use it anymore now that I have CorelDRAW. I might be getting the upgrade to CS3 soon, tho.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

hmmm. havent tried and thought of removing the white (light) color before tracing it. have to try that soon, hoping it will give me a better result. 

chani, can i ask you a favor? 

im at work right now (office) and no AI or Corel installed. 

Im gonna send you a file to try out using Corel, and let me know if you are able to convert it to a vector image using only the tracing feature. 

ok? thanks


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

I didn't see this mentioned yet in this thread, if it has been I apologize. I don't care for the Corel X3 trace function. Inkscape is available as a free download program and for me does a better job of tracing bitmaps. I have heard similar comments elsewhere from those using AI, it may be worth looking into.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

doug...how about using vector-magic...they do a great job and it is free


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

yes, im gonna try those softwares that you guys have mentioned. 

at this busy time, i work best with AI though


----------

